# Does anyone want a partner?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

A while back, several of us joined up with accountibility partners. Since then, mine has stopped posting (I hope I didn't run her off with my constant ramblings!).

I was just wondering if anyone who didn't participate last time would like to now...I'll draw names out of a hat to hitch folks up. I'll give it a week to see who is interested and then post the partners.


----------



## dvcowboy (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds like a great idea  deb


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Accountable to what?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

susieM said:


> Accountable to what?


Accountable for the promises we've made to ourselves. I've promised myself that I will focus on health and not just weight loss, that I will exercise a certain number of days a week, that I will eat a certain amount of fruit and veggies every day...stuff like that. We'd just PM each other occassionally (set up between the two partners as to how often) and give each other support and tell each other how we're doing with our weight loss and fitness goals. It's very easy to get on here and post about our successes and failures, but if there is someone that is actually waiting to hear from you...well, it just makes it easier to stick with it, I think!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Oops! I've just realized what forum I'm in...after wondering about it all night.

Excuse me.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

susieM said:


> Oops! I've just realized what forum I'm in...after wondering about it all night.
> 
> Excuse me.



He He...that's pretty funny. Did you think you were in GC? That could be frightening.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone else? There is dvcowboy (I'm assuming you want to be involved), me, and one other person who let me know by pm.

If we don't get anyone else, the three of us will probably just all be in the same group together. I'll leave it open until Tuesday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

mammabooh,

Count me in, too. I need all the support I can get!

~Mary


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> mammabooh,
> 
> Count me in, too. I need all the support I can get!
> 
> ~Mary


I sure will!


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes please, I'm needing some accountability right now.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Nancy in Maine said:


> Yes please, I'm needing some accountability right now.


OK...you're in!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

am I too late? Can you please match me with a partner who has a very long 2x4.....I'm not terribly disciplined.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I would like to participate, too.

Nancy in Texas


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Is there anyone else? It would be nice to have one more so we'd have an even number. I'll draw names at 12:00 noon (EST)!


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

sign me up to if you dont mind .sellis


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok...here goes.

sellis - dvcowboy
modineg44 - Nancy in Maine
4Hmomwyo - Manygoatsnmore
RockyGlen - Mammabooh

I'll p.m. everyone too in case they don't check in here often.

If your circumstances change and you won't be posting anymore, please let me know so I can pair your partner up with someone else.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you Mammabooh!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

How does this work? Are we supposed to PM each other, or just post here?

I had a revelation yesterday! My son is in Little League. In the past, he has always rode to and from practice with a friend, but they moved, so this year I have to drive him. It is 12 miles away, so I don't want to waste the gas dropping him off and returning home. I was really hating getting stuck there for 2 hours, 4 days a week. Last night my kids were playing in the park and I got a little chilly so I decided to walk around. I had never noticed it before, but there is a road that goes around the playground. The first trip around was leisurely, and halfway around it hit me - I can redeem that time! I put the baby in her stroller and did 4 fast laps (walking fast) and 1 at a regular pace. As we left, I drove around the road and it is half a mile - I walked 3 miles last night!!! The baby loves riding in her jogging stroller, the kids were playing at the park and in sight at all times, and no one was interrupting me constantly like happens at home when I try to work out. So...if I can walk 3-5 miles, four times a week, for the next 7 weeks maybe I can lose 15 or 20 pounds?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

RockyGlen said:


> How does this work? Are we supposed to PM each other, or just post here?
> 
> I had a revelation yesterday! My son is in Little League. In the past, he has always rode to and from practice with a friend, but they moved, so this year I have to drive him. It is 12 miles away, so I don't want to waste the gas dropping him off and returning home. I was really hating getting stuck there for 2 hours, 4 days a week. Last night my kids were playing in the park and I got a little chilly so I decided to walk around. I had never noticed it before, but there is a road that goes around the playground. The first trip around was leisurely, and halfway around it hit me - I can redeem that time! I put the baby in her stroller and did 4 fast laps (walking fast) and 1 at a regular pace. As we left, I drove around the road and it is half a mile - I walked 3 miles last night!!! The baby loves riding in her jogging stroller, the kids were playing at the park and in sight at all times, and no one was interrupting me constantly like happens at home when I try to work out. So...if I can walk 3-5 miles, four times a week, for the next 7 weeks maybe I can lose 15 or 20 pounds?


Excellent job! 

I'd say we can mostly p.m., but if there is something like what you posted here that you feel might encourage others...post away!

Our 5-year-old son just ditched his training wheels over the weekend, so I'm planning to take him the the housing development behind us several times a week so he can ride and I can run. I ran all summer last year and gained 8 pounds and held on to it the entire time. However, I'm now wondering if maybe I was eating more because I was expending all of that energy. I'm going to try it again and pay more attention to the intake!

Good luck, Everyone...let's get thin and healthy!!!!!


----------

